# Undervolting I9750H Strix G531GT



## Jaked (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello!
I have an Asus ROG Strix G531GT I9750H with GTX1650, and 16 gigs of RAM.
I've been trying to undervolt my CPU as it reached high temps. Therefore i tried following the instructions on similar threads for this CPU but im not sure if they worked for me or not as i dont see that much has changed, the CPU still gets hot...
I'd like to get your tips on how to undervolt it the best way possible.
Im using ThrottleStop 9.4.

I've attached a few Screenshots with my TS settings and TS log with 20 minutes of CS:GO gaming on high settings and also Cinebench score.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ferd (Sep 8, 2021)

190mv undervolt ! Nice .
 Have you recently cleaned heatsink fins ? Checked thermal paste if it’s still fresh ? Maybe use a better paste , and I hope that when you’re using the laptop the fan intakes are not blocked .


----------



## AOne (Sep 9, 2021)

I think your temps are good and the score in CB20 is very good too. Just blow the dust out if you haven't done it yet. Lift the back of the laptop with something for better airflow and that's it. (I'm with G731GW).


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 9, 2021)

AOne said:


> the score in CB20 is very good too


A score of 2400 or 2500 in Cinebench R20 is terrible for a 9750H. When these CPUs are not thermal throttling or power limit throttling, they should easily be scoring over 3000 in R20. 

@Jaked - You have lowered your 6 core active turbo ratio from 40 to 32. That drops CPU performance by 20%. That explains why your Cinebench score is so poor. Why not pull your laptop apart and fix the overheating issue? You are never going to get maximum performance out of your laptop if you are forced to slow it down so it does not run so hot. An undervolt is not a cure for thermal paste that needs to be replaced.


----------



## AOne (Sep 9, 2021)

Sorry unclewebb, my mistake. I need new glasses


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 9, 2021)

AOne said:


> Sorry unclewebb


No problem.   

Maybe you can help @Jaked get his cooling issues fixed up. I think that is the main thing holding his computer back.


----------



## AOne (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes, you're right.
What surprised me is there's no difference in the temps from core to core and this misled me thinking the score in CB20 is 3400-3500.
Well, than it's definitely a problem with cooling.
@Ferd - you should replace your paste/TIM to achieve better result. This model is approximately 2 years old so it's about time. Use some of the newer pastes on the market as their max working temp is way beyond 100C. For Noctua NT2-H2 it's 200C and for the old NT2-H1 or MX4, it's only 100C. You can imagine what happens as the CPU is running very close to this limit - the first few days all is good and then all goes to hell rapidly and all you effort for repasting is a waste of time. My recommendations are Noctua NT-H2, Kingpin KPx, MX5 or similar. Apply a very smooth and even film on the CPU and GPU and tight the heatsink very carefully following the order of the numbers next to the screws. I use the same paste for the VRAMs, but you could use something cheaper there.
Attaching screenshots with my TS setting:


http://imgur.com/BV07SjK




http://imgur.com/iImJfL3




http://imgur.com/dAtG6d4




http://imgur.com/opxHsYD

If you're hesitating for something or just need more help - let us know 



http://imgur.com/d5YYnOW

That's my solution for lifting the back of the laptop, and it works pretty well for the last two years


----------



## Jaked (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks so much guys!
@unclewebb Thanks for enlightening me about that, didnt know lowering the turbo ratio would be blocking my cpu performance… i guess ill watch some tutorials and clean and apply a paste in the back and then change back to 42 (should all the cores be on 42?) 
@AOne Thanks! I read about that a little, everybody seems to be liking Kryonaut… ordered 1g from amazon.
I didnt get to a conclusion about one thing though, is it better to just apply it, or spread it on the cpu after cleaning it? 
Tbh, the whole idea seems scary to me. I’m a little afraid to damage one of the components, but i guess thats only because i have no experience with that.


----------



## AOne (Sep 9, 2021)

I guess you're reading old threads and watching old videos. My experience with Kryonaut was not convincing at all. If I was at your place, I would return it and choose something better.
 Remove the heatsink, clean everything thoroughly (alcohol helps a lot... not by drinking it  ) and apply the new paste. Don't use dots, crosses or whatever. Just spread it very thin and even on the two chips. There's nothing that could go wrong unless you're the clumsiest guy in the whole world  Sent pics if something bothers you during repasting. I'll repsond as fast as possible.


----------



## Jaked (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for all the help! 
I ordered the MX5, ill try and let you know


----------



## cocidiuz (Sep 19, 2021)

AOne said:


> I think your temps are good and the score in CB20 is very good too. Just blow the dust out if you haven't done it yet. Lift the back of the laptop with something for better airflow and that's it. (I'm with G731GW).



I have a g731GW too, do you undervolted the gpu too? Do you mind sharing your gpu curve?

I am getting good temps and no limit reason popping up while running cinebench with 3200 score.
But once I start gaming the temperatures skyrockets and I get thermal and bd procshots on limits(stupid heatsink design that is shared between cpu and gpu)

Sorry for invading the thread. If you prefer you can send me a PM.


----------



## AOne (Sep 20, 2021)

No, I don't undervolt the GPU and yes, I'm also reaching 3219 on CB20. Once I start gaming I also get BD-PROCHOTs instantly in yellow on both first channels (columns), but temps are OK and it doesn't thermal throttle. Usually it's reaching 87-88 C on 23-24C room temperature. The video was reaching 74 -75 degrees previously, but lately I've seen it picking at 85C. I think it's something with the newer Nvidia drivers the last few months.


----------



## cocidiuz (Sep 24, 2021)

AOne said:


> No, I don't undervolt the GPU and yes, I'm also reaching 3219 on CB20. Once I start gaming I also get BD-PROCHOTs instantly in yellow on both first channels (columns), but temps are OK and it doesn't thermal throttle. Usually it's reaching 87-88 C on 23-24C room temperature. The video was reaching 74 -75 degrees previously, but lately I've seen it picking at 85C. I think it's something with the newer Nvidia drivers the last few months.


Do you use thermal pads for the vrms ? I am thinking os using it, but I have no idea how thin they should be? Maybe 0.5mm?


----------



## AOne (Sep 24, 2021)

No. I'm using paste as is by default. It came like this from the manufacturer. You could use some cheaper paste there, but I decided to use same Noctua NT-H2 for there too.


http://imgur.com/2wckvV5




http://imgur.com/ySgAGcl

The pictures are from the first disassembly.


----------



## Jaked (Sep 24, 2021)

Ok, so i cleaned the 7 tons of dust that sat in the sinks, applied the MX5 and temps are nice now!
Thanks so much for the help


----------

